# How to Squat with Team Lilliebridge



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2014)

Good shit. They are disciples of the father of powerlifting. Or is it godfather? Ernie Franz.  That is the origin of their philosophy. Time tested and it works.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2014)

I watched it earlier and I must say it's nice actually hearing these guys speak. Especially the father. I mean they don't have to speak cus their lifts speak for them but it's still nice. Pops is a smart guy.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I watched it earlier and I must say it's nice actually hearing these guys speak. Especially the father. I mean they don't have to speak cus their lifts speak for them but it's still nice. Pops is a smart guy.



It's one of Mark Bell's best qualities getting the big names in the game to share.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 10, 2014)

Would give my right nut to train with those dudes.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 10, 2014)

Great vid.

Then watched the 925 double. Insane.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Would give my right nut to train with those dudes.



Me too. Fuk it I don't need the damn thing anyway.  Lol 

I love the way they set up to bench.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 10, 2014)

Excellent post. That was a damned clinic!


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 10, 2014)

Just watched this off of FB.  Great video.  I love ST TV.  Mark puts up some really good stuff.  I enjoy his podcasts as well.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 11, 2014)

Great vid.


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 12, 2014)

Good stuff.  I dont know why it comes as a surprise to anyone though.


----------

